# Sticky  Tournament Discussions



## KaGee

In an effort to keep the forums consistent, unless permission is granted otherwise, all new tournament discussions will be moved to the TOURNAMENT FORUM. 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=16

Please familiarize yourselves with the forum location and start your new threads there. 

Thanks for the cooperation. 


Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

